# Billing for TEE codes



## AudreyS (Feb 16, 2019)

Are there new CMS CCI edits for billing out 93312, 93320 & 93325 for anesthesiologists. We are getting denials from all insurance providers when we bill for these. They tell us that as of the beginning of 2019 it is no longer billable. Where do I find this information?


----------



## Davieda Skobel (Feb 20, 2019)

Couple of questions for you before I can help.
Are you billing the ASA codes or the procedure codes?
Did your Anesthesiologist do the sedation while someone else did the TEE?

The TEE codes didn't change but the ASA code did.
I found the information in my AMA CPT Professional book,
 in the Anesthesia section under Upper Abdominal. I believe we use to use 00740 which has been deleted according to the notes at the bottom of the section. I believe they are suggesting to use 00731.
I have no idea why they deleted the code but they did. We always used the 00740.

I don't know what tool you use for the crossover codes but if it was electronic it should have told you.
I will never give up my paper coding books because they have so much more information and if you are like me i need confirmation that I am doing it correctly.

I hope this helps.
Remember this is just my opinion so check it out for yourself.

Good Luck,
Davieda Skobel CLPN, CPC
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## bam0913 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi there

I am not sure of your MAC but we have an LCD that states they can't bill if they are part of the anesthesia team.  So we only bill if our providers only com in to do the TEE probe placement and another Anesthesiologist is providing anesthesia, which doesn't happen very often. 

Beth


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Feb 28, 2020)

TEEs are not separately billable is they are performed by an anesthesiologist during surgery for monitoring purposes.

If a TEE is performed by the anesthesiologist for diagnostic purposes, it is billable with a 59 modifier.  The purpose & outcome must be clearly documented.

If a TEE probe is placed by an anesthesiologist on behalf of the cardiologist, this is billable with a 59 modifier and must be clearly documented (CPT 93313).

If another provider performed a TEE and anesthesia was provided, the correct ASA is 01922.


----------

